# Sig Switch.



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I need a new sig.

My last request was........long ago.


The sig in question...... Rafael Feijao sig.

Colors....pretty much the same as my current one. Blue, Grey, white, some black. Maybe a swirling smoke effect?

Title...Rafael Feijao

Subtext...LHW NIGHTMARE

Size......same size as my current sig
Avatar......NO

I appreciate any attempt you guys can make.:thumbsup:

The fighter pose with his fist in the camera.......can you put it in the middle??


Thanks guys.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll try this out. It's gonna be weird, I haven't sen you with a different sig since I became a member lol.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks DP. I gotta stick with a Feijao sig, but I want to see how it would look changed around a little bit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will definatly get something in here


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Toxic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That's pretty sweet Toxic, can you make it as big as my current one??


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah I can enlarge it just give me few,


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

its shorter but now its the same width as your current sig.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you throw a bold black border on it?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Around the white or instead of it?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Instead.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

???

Let me know cause I want to touch up one last thing on it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Top one. Absolutly perfect. Thanks man. Enjoy these credits.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I touched up the area around his chin on the right and the line above his head on the left.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Awsome work Toxic.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

So should I still make one? Or are you good?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, give it a shot DP. I gotta admit though, Toxic set a huge standard...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

J.P. said:


> Yeah, give it a shot DP. I gotta admit though, Toxic set a huge standard...


Yeah I know...as usual lol. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Follow the same theme see if you can incorporate some of these if it helps.

can you get the strikeforce logos in the background??


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Something like this? I tried incorporating the logo.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

That looks good. Can you pull the smoke off of his fighter pictures and leave it kind of curling around them? So that his pics are vivid but the background is smokey?

And pull the wings off of the SF logo??


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

J.P. said:


> That looks good. Can you pull the smoke off of his fighter pictures and leave it kind of curling around them? So that his pics are vivid but the background is smokey?
> 
> And pull the wings off of the SF logo??


Yeah I can do that. Just give me a bit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I slid the Strikeforce logo into mine to you can see if you like it.


----------

